# What do you miss most from home?



## rtrewick (Aug 12, 2007)

G'day my fellow aussies,

Please help me out! I will be starting up an online shop selling aussie food in the UK. I need to know what you guys & girls miss from Australia. 
Let me know so I can get the website up & running. 

Thanks 

Rach


----------



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

Are you looking just for food or for anything that people miss from home? I miss the people I used to know most of all.


----------



## rtrewick (Aug 12, 2007)

I know what you mean... I'm going home for a holiday in November... It will be two years since I have seen my family & friends.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

other than sunshine....

arnott's bbq shapes
ooooh - savoury shapes too!
golden gaytime ice creams (these won't post well though)
mint patties
redskins
golden roughs
cherry ripe!!! (how could I forget??)
Peppermint crisp
life savers - fizzy tingles, and those musk ones
oh - and while I am asking... I want chips - not CRISPS! and I don't mean those pathetic 'walkers' skinny ones... I mean Samboy or Smiths ridged thick ones - tomato flavoured ones and salt and vinegar. On the topic of chips, french fries that aren't hollow inside please - you know the ones I mean.
Most importantly I would buy loads of Aussie music from your shop. All the top Aussie bands on the charts - in fact you should have a part of your site that tells me what is hot back home - top 20 maybe!
I hope you oopen your shop soon!


----------



## rtrewick (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for that mate. 
I'm going Home in November for a hol so I'm looking at starting once I get back at the end of November. I'm on the hunt for a supplier at the moe. I will let you know when it's all up and running.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Find a partner who can provide American products too! There are several sites that provide American products abroad (foods, cleaning supplies, etc.) but they're missing quite a few things I'd love to have. My husband is getting very tired of going on business trips to America with my shopping list in his luggage.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Do let us know when it's up and running. The best thing would be the aussie music - shops over here charge £15-20 for a CD, and I end up trawling eBay for things I want - I'd much rather go to a site like yours that told me what was hot and not charge ridiculous amounts for purchasing it. I have over a thousand CDs and I prefer to have the hard version rather than download - that's like going to a gig and closing your eyes! I'll pay a tenner for something good, but £20 is taking the mick. Hopefully you can find a supplier that makes it viable, since you need to make money too! 

Ciao! 

XX


----------



## rtrewick (Aug 12, 2007)

*CDs*

I am just going to start off with the food side of things first and maybe do CDs later on. I do buy my own CDs from the Sanity website(it wont let me put a link in) and the price works out at about £11 including postage and I haven't had a problem yet!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

*Crisps*



smcquie said:


> other than sunshine....
> 
> arnott's bbq shapes
> ooooh - savoury shapes too!
> ...


Don't put our CRISPS down - my children are missing them like mad. South American ones aren't the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

MichelleAlison said:


> Don't put our CRISPS down - my children are missing them like mad. South American ones aren't the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry Michelle - I'm not meaning to be rude - they are perfectly good crisps. I'm just used to a much thicker variety and find sometimes that it's Walkers or nothing! Clearly they are very popular or I'd have much less trouble getting McCoys


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

I didn't think you were being rude - it was just funny you should mention crisps, which is something my children constantly moan about, especially McCoys.......................


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

MichelleAlison said:


> I didn't think you were being rude - it was just funny you should mention crisps, which is something my children constantly moan about, especially McCoys.......................


 cool. Happy to send some over to you if they are really desperate!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

*Crisps*



smcquie said:


> cool. Happy to send some over to you if they are really desperate!


I will keep your message hidden from my children, otherwise it will be something you might regret later on. We already have teabags in the post at the moment.................

How comes you ended up in Manchester? I have family and friends there, although they are all originally from London.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

MichelleAlison said:


> I will keep your message hidden from my children, otherwise it will be something you might regret later on. We already have teabags in the post at the moment.................
> 
> How comes you ended up in Manchester? I have family and friends there, although they are all originally from London.


honestly, I'd be happy to. 
I moved up north (I was based in London for 5 years first) to be with a gorgeous North Irish boy - and I love love love being up north! 
Why are you in South America?


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

My hubby is originally from here, although he spent 25 years in London. From the day we got married, nearly 25 years ago, we talked about moving abroad. After my two sons were mugged, the 11 year old at 1.30 pm almost outside our house, gave us the push and 11 months later we were in Argentina, 250 miles south of Buenos Aires, on the Atlantic ocean. This last year has flown by, especially as we have been very busy organising our lives.

Where are you from originally?


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow - I'm very naive - I'd have guessed that the UK would have been safer. I hope your sons are OK. 
I'm from Sydney, Australia. Came here 6 years ago intending on staying for a year maximum - but love the UK so much I stayed. I'm legal though - work permits for the last 4 years.  Next year I can apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain - woo hoo!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

*Moving around*



smcquie said:


> Wow - I'm very naive - I'd have guessed that the UK would have been safer. I hope your sons are OK.
> I'm from Sydney, Australia. Came here 6 years ago intending on staying for a year maximum - but love the UK so much I stayed. I'm legal though - work permits for the last 4 years.  Next year I can apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain - woo hoo!


Good luck with your indefinate leave - my husband was thrilled when he got that, although it was many years ago and a lot harder.

It's a strange world how everybody thinks the grass is greener - 1.3 million Brits are now living in OZ and all the Aussies are living elsewhere. I have a really good English friend with permanent residency in Hervey Bay and an Aussie friend living permanenty in Buenos Aires - don't we move around? According to last year's statistics, 200,000 Brits left the UK for a better life! I won't scare you with the British crime figures, because they don't make pretty reading.

I might take you up on your offer of crisps if you don't mind. I will pm you my address.

Manchester is a big city - what area are you in?


----------

